
Scientists Achieve Direct Counterfactual Quantum Communication for First Time - tomcam
http://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-have-achieved-direct-counterfactual-quantum-communication-for-the-first-time#.WRNM6p-Tnac.facebook
======
SomeStupidPoint
Can someone ELI5 this?

I don't feel the article did a good job of explaining what they didm

